

Show HN: Node.js console chat (ssh ttychat@chat.syskall.com) - olalonde

<p><pre><code>    ssh ttychat@chat.syskall.com (pass: hn)
</code></pre>
I did this simple chat with Node.js. It basically consists of a server which listens on a UNIX socket and clients which can connect to it. I changed ttychat's login shell to the chat client (ttychat.js) so that anyone who SSHes into the server automatically joins the chat room.<p>Feel free to fork on Github: https://github.com/olalonde/node-ttychat
======
chopsueyar
Cool idea. Text input and other user's messages overwrite one another.

I like it.

